# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  О сексе после 30 глазами мужчины

## Irina

*Наткнулась на одном сайте. Что думаете по этому поводу?* 

*О сексе после 30 (глазами мужчины)* 

В этом возрасте модно говорить о партнёрах безразлично, играть в цинизм, не верить в любовь - это очень круто, это очень стильно. К тридцати накапливается ворох обид и разочарований, и уже очевидно, что далеко не все двери гостеприимно распахнуты, и не за каждой ждут. А те, что остались, не так уж и заманчивы. Большинство обзавелось собственным жильём, семьями, детьми и недугами, персональным ассортиментом бытовых хлопот и рутины. Жизнь становится немного скучной, и как никогда хочется ярких эмоций. В действительности хочется не секса, хочется любви, но где её взять-то, по-юношески чистую, красивую и на века. А секс -  вот он, рядом, бери - не хочу. Как говорится, с паршивой овцы...




> В этом смысле тридцать плюс - чудесный период, подростковая неумелость вытесняется опытом, смутные эротические фантазии уступают дорогу живым любовникам, мы уже успеваем прочувствовать сладость оргазма, постигнуть желания собственного тела и обучиться диалогу с партнёром. В тридцать плюс мы ещё способны выдержать ночной секс-марафон без сердечного приступа, по-прежнему заводимся от поцелуя и на вопрос «как часто Вы занимаетесь сексом» отвечаем правду. Время, когда опыт и выносливость имеют самый высокий КПД. Наслаждайся, казалось бы, чего проще.
> Самое сложное в сексе - не перед и не во время. Самое сложное в сексе - после него. Как ни крути, после «согласна» у алтаря секс для женщины — самый интимный момент. Ближе к партнёру быть невозможно, как себя вести - по-прежнему неясно. Именно в эти несколько мгновений задаётся тон последующего общения, станет ли она ему одной из подружек, чужой или очень важной. Продолжать социальные игры нет сил, да и сложно притворяться, будучи раздетой в прямом и переносном смысле. В этот момент хочется чего-то особенно, такого, чего нельзя объяснить одним словом, и что давно уже не котируется в нашем обществе. Тепла? Человечности? Понимания? Успокоения?
> А вместо всего этого приходит отчуждение. С нашим темпом жизни, с нашими амбициями, капризами и привычками сложно вкладываться в каждого нового партнёра с полной отдачей. Не потому что мы мерзавцы и эгоисты, просто у нас нет на это ни времени, ни ресурсов. Мы отдаём какую-то толику себя, нам отдают примерно столько, некий эмоциональный прожиточный минимум, жирок с него не нагуляешь, но существовать вполне можно. Для того, чтобы раскрыться по-настоящему, нужно гораздо более сильное чувство, нежели страсть. Нужны уважение, восхищение, понимание, любопытство, общие интересы, и всё это должно проявиться до первой интимной близости, потому что после - сложно. Быстрый секс нас сближает, но убивает возможность познать сначала душу, а потом тело. И в результате лёгкость общения - есть, а глубины - нет.
> Более того, секс из простой физиологической потребности давно превратился в мощный инструмент коммуникации, и, как любое социальное явление, оброс условностями, обрядами, ритуалами и запретами. Нельзя заняться сексом и исчезнуть, это невежливо. Нельзя пожениться и не заниматься сексом, это ненормально. Во время секса нельзя думать только о себе, это эгоистично. Нельзя думать только о партнёре, это обязывает. Нельзя... нельзя... нельзя... Немудрено, что для некоторых женщин секс стал не только источником удовольствия, но и способом манипулирования людьми. Почему только женщин? Потому что мужчины в такие игры не играют. Ну, почти не играют. В умелых женских руках секс превращается в эффективный способ добиться желаемого, не открою Америку. Повторюсь - я не утверждаю, что этим забавляются все женщины без исключения. Но некие общие типажи таки существуют.
> *Женщина-рогатка.* Есть много способов добиться желаемого: шантаж ли, подкуп, уговоры, слёзы. И секс. Для такой женщины секс - не только и не столько радость, сколько средство достижения цели. Карьера, личная жизнь, бонусы и привилегии - всего этого она добивается кратчайшим и проверенным путём. Никаких сантиментов, чистый расчёт. Чаще всё же с привычной маскировкой: кокетство, обещания, волнение, но иногда и совсем без прикрас. Ты со мной переспал? Ты мне должен. Изволь оплатить.
> *Женщина-аптечка.* Мы постоянно совершаем ошибки и постоянно извиняемся. Это стало особым видом социальной индульгенции: извинился и забыл, формальности соблюдены, все довольны. Для некоторых женщин извинение через постель становится панацеей от всех бед. Опоздала, забыла, подвела, обманула - все эти грехи замаливаются сексом. Очень удобно: мужчина не станет браниться на женщину, с которой у него только что был секс. Ты со мной переспал? Ты меня простил. Изволь забыть.
> *Женщина-сменка.* Женщины мечтают о принцах и замках с младых лет и до глубокой старости. А что в сказках говорят? Надо ждать. Вот мы и ждём. И в этом случае секс с новым партнёрам является стремлением изменить свою жизнь к лучшему: к перезвону ли свадебных колоколов, покупке нового авто, поездке на модный курорт. Чтобы реализовать свои мечты, достаточно переспать с мужчиной, который способен эти мечты осуществить. Ты со мной переспал? Ты вписался в сказку. Изволь соответствовать.
> *Женщина-кошка.* Женщины считают, что некоторые из них способны перенять мужские повадки: секс ради секса как доказательство независимости, самостоятельности и эмансипированности. Много мужчин, все на одну ночь, без имён и подробностей. Круто ведь, да? На самом деле таких женщин в природе не существует. Женщина рождена для любви, точнее, для сопутствующих ей переживаний, она не может и не знает, как иначе. Женщина-кошка существует до тех пор, пока не встречает свою любовь, и вся её теория свободных отношений тут же летит в тартарары.
> А вообще, как сказала знакомая женщина-врач: орган, который доставляет наибольшее удовольствие - это желудок. И я ей верю.

----------


## Sanych

Разные темпераменты у людей. Кому уже секс ради секса не интересен уже, а кто-то до старости не угомониться.

----------

